# Persian vs. Himalayan?



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

I currently don't live with any cats (just a bunny), but have fostered, volunteered, and had cats since I could remember. When I went off to college it wrecked me to be without feline companionship. I can't get a feline until June (roommate situation), but can't help thinking about my next love 24/7. I want to rescue a senior persian/himalayan, but can't decide. Obviously, the cat I adopt will be whoever I fall in love with, as I plan to take the decision slow and visit many first. I have fostered and worked in shelters for 6+ years, so I'm not in a rush to find the perfect match.

Anyone have any experience with Persian or Himalayan and care to vouch for one over the other? As far as I can tell, Himalayans are just more vocal...


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

I have 6 persians and 2 himalayans. There really isnt a difference personality wise. My himmies tend to be a wee bit more hyper. I personally like the looks of himmies more. Regardless, each are a lot of work grooming wise. You have to be careful of their teeth and they require dental work (as all cat do) because persians tend to get tarter build up because of the over crowding of their teeth. My oldest who is 9, only has 6 teeth since her dental surgery when she was 5 due to a cavity.
She is just under 8 lbs and always has her tongue out  
If you have any other questions you can just let me know.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I read that a "himalayan" is just a colour-pointed Persian - I could be wrong of course! My friend had a blue Persian... he was the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## kelso1980 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got a persian from a shelter about 3 months ago and I couldn't be happier. Since you've already pretty much narrowed it down i think you cant go wrong either way. I dont know anything about himalayans but the cat that i have now is affectionate (but not too affectionate) cuddly, and active in like 3 minute spurts. he does need to get brushed daily and I have found that he needs a bath almost every other week. I guess they have oily skin. And he has bad teeth, but i cant afford to take him to the dentist right yet. I found that higher quality food really makes a difference in his activity level too. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The Himalayan cat originated from a cross between a Persian and a Siamese. They're beautiful cats. Personally, I would prefer a doll faced Himalayan. I think they're lovely, and they have fewer respiratory problems. 

Good luck---when the time is right!


----------

